# Findlay Resovoir- Res 1 or 2?



## exanimo2 (Jun 11, 2021)

*The Crappie in Delaware are no longer hitting like they were. I wanna take my lil boat and try to catch a Findlay Resovoir Perch and Walleye.
What do you recommend?
1. Perch should I try Res 1 or 2?
2. Walleye should I try Res 1 or 2?*


----------



## jdkswhite (Jan 3, 2008)

If you have Facebook there is a group called Fishing Findlay you can join and talk to people . Reservoir 2 is probably the better choice. the evening bite is best for the walleye they come in closer to shore and feed. Perch fishing there is a floating pier by launch area where they put some trees in could be a good place but if anyone is fishing on it be a respectful boater and go else where . One other place is over on southeast shore in 20 feet of water off that point . Myself I like to be near the drop off into the conservation pool. East shore line is good also. Reservoir 1 is electric only my favorite place in their is in the northeastern corner the intake is over their I have big slab blue gill, crappie and Walleye over there. Good luck and hope I was of help.


----------



## exanimo2 (Jun 11, 2021)

jdkswhite said:


> If you have Facebook there is a group called Fishing Findlay you can join and talk to people . Reservoir 2 is probably the better choice. the evening bite is best for the walleye they come in closer to shore and feed. Perch fishing there is a floating pier by launch area where they put some trees in could be a good place but if anyone is fishing on it be a respectful boater and go else where . One other place is over on southeast shore in 20 feet of water off that point . Myself I like to be near the drop off into the conservation pool. East shore line is good also. Reservoir 1 is electric only my favorite place in their is in the northeastern corner the intake is over their I have big slab blue gill, crappie and Walleye over there. Good luck and hope I was of help.


Thank you. That was magnificant information.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Parked outside of lines for truck/trailer parking on top res #2. clearly not in the zone. No yellow lines. Got a parking ticket. Ticket stayted I parked in trailer parking I will appeal the 10 dollar fine.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

ress said:


> Parked outside of lines for truck/trailer parking on top res #2. clearly not in the zone. No yellow lines. Got a parking ticket. Ticket stayted I parked in trailer parking I will appeal the 10 dollar fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that is pretty sad. I guess they gotta make money?? I used to park in a spot at Willard that was between handicap spots. They have since marked in as handicap also. Now I park in the only area up at the top that DOESN'T have a no parking sign. I figure it is just a matter of time before I get a ticket. 

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Wow! I'm surprised about the parking ticket. No warning ticket, and clearly not marked. That is pretty shady.


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

ress said:


> Parked outside of lines for truck/trailer parking on top res #2. clearly not in the zone. No yellow lines. Got a parking ticket. Ticket stayted I parked in trailer parking I will appeal the 10 dollar fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ress if that’s your lake we outta get together sometime. I will bring the boat up and park wherever we please. Who they should start ticketing is the lazy people who park up top around the ramp, so it makes it difficult to drive up to the top and turn around to actually launch. The past 3 time I have been there, there have been at least 3 cars with healthy young people parked up there.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Here where I park is no way impeding launch area. If there were striped yellow lines at the end of the trailer parking that is normally seen at schools, Wally World and such places I could see no parking even without signs. The car in the pic was not there at the time the ticket was written. Been parking like that for 15 yrs or so I would just pay it to forget it but that's where I'd park the next time. I could park down in the main lot but walking up those stairs is a bit more tireing than I like. Might have to get a handicap placard to park up there, we'll see...... 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

ress said:


> Here where I park is no way impeding launch area. If there were striped yellow lines at the end of the trailer parking that is normally seen at schools, Wally World and such places I could see no parking even without signs. The car in the pic was not there at the time the ticket was written. Been parking like that for 15 yrs or so I would just pay it to forget it but that's where I'd park the next time. I could park down in the main lot but walking up those stairs is a bit more tireing than I like. Might have to get a handicap placard to park up there, we'll see......
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk
> 
> Another reason that boils me. The people that I have seen there are 25 years old at best. Absolutely no consideration of the people who actually may need to park up there, sticker or not. I have seen several older people parking up there with no sticker, no problem with that because they need it to get up that hill.


----------



## Buckeye419 (Dec 11, 2020)

Yeah, because that's a real prime parking spot...smh.. 

Maybe they can use your 10$ to mark no parking in that spot... it only costs about 4 yellow diagonal lines


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

It is about time that LE starts writing some tickets. The spots are clearly marked for vehicles with trailers only, clearly. The last few times I drove up there all spots were taken by some folks that believe that they are better than others. Boaters with trailers were parked down below at the lower lot. There are handicap spots up at the top also. It just peeve's me off to see this taken advantage of by others. Ress you know better.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

the pic shows no line on my driver side. fyi. they did uphold the ticket because there is no parking lines in that spot. if a truck/trailer parked there they will get a ticket

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Well there are no lines on the county road that you drive on to get there, just shut er down there and then you will be road ready when done. You like many in my life just want a different deal. I am not saying you are not old or disabled or in bad health and may need a better spot that is not what we are talking about here. Why not just park in the handicap spots, oh it is a bigger ticket. There are several signs that state the parking is for vehicles with trailers only. Hook up your utility trailer now that would be fair.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

just my interpretation of the lot. i was wrong. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

dang those 55 steps up those stairs is a bit tireing. fishings been good though. Caught 2 Walleye today and perch and white bass and catfish. Walleye were under 15 inches so they went back in. Just tight line line with worms. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

ress said:


> dang those 55 steps up those stairs is a bit tireing. fishings been good though. Caught 2 Walleye today and perch and white bass and catfish. Walleye were under 15 inches so they went back in. Just tight line line with worms.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Hoping to get on number two Sunday or Monday night looking for eyes.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

thier in there. stay close to shore. saw 2 20inchers in a cooler today. hint_------ try stick bait or worm harness

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

Made it up on #2 last night, and was shocked that ALL of the weeds are gone! Two of us fished from 9:30-2:30 and got two eyes mixed in with less than usual rock bass. Showed up with a game plan to float leaches over the weeds and scrambled all night. Water temp was up to 76 and the eyes were not on shore anymore.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah no weeds for years there. 1 has weeds. White Bass have been a pain lately. Good luck! 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

ress said:


> Yeah no weeds for years there. 1 has weeds. White Bass have been a pain lately. Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Isn’t 2 the smaller one?


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

2 is largest. built in 1968 I think

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

The smaller one has had weeds for at least the last two years. I have never been on the larger one. Was at the smaller one just a few weeks ago and the weeds were there, last night they were completely gone.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I gota see that! Its been choking out my favorite spots.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Number 1 is the smaller res on the South side. North and West of ! is the larger #2, new res we call it. Showing our age.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Never had this happen before. Tight lining with worms yesterday and got a big hit. Start reeling in and it doesn't feel like a catfish or jumbo perch. About a third of the way in a fish jumps out of the water. Fights like hell. Starts bulldoging near shore. Dang 14 inch small mouth! Another surprise was caught a shad. Haven't seen one of those for maybe 10 years out there. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

The Dead Sea is coming to life !!! 
LOL


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

There bout 1.5 hrs. 1 ch cat-1shad - 1 sm and 2 wb

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick_Mouth_Bass (Sep 6, 2011)

ress said:


> Parked outside of lines for truck/trailer parking on top res #2. clearly not in the zone. No yellow lines. Got a parking ticket. Ticket stayted I parked in trailer parking I will appeal the 10 dollar fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that's definitely not right! Sorry to see that happen to you. I wish the city of lima would spend some time at their resivoirs enforcing parking violation. Every time I launch my boat I have to ask multiple people to move their cars off the ramp.


----------

